# Flames?



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay guys, my car should be ready for paint in a week and a half. Been working crazy on it. I've learned a lot about body work in the last two months and it's been a blast. Now, I remember some out there saying something about flames? I think there was talk of orange, and my suggestion purple? I'm not a big flame person, but what do you guys think about ghost flames? I guess they put a little color in between coats of paint and you end up not really seeing it until the light hits it. Sounds kind of interesting. Any thoughts?

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the car was a complete custom with a chrome blower motor and custom interior like what V8TV and the guys did then I would say yes.
If you have a stock GTO that you want to put back to stock, then I would say only if you really like flame paint jobs and you plan to keep the car forever. I feel a custom flame paint job will take away from the value as a stock GTO for resale. It really depends on what you want Blondie.




I did a custom _paint_ flame job on my car, LMK wha you think.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Not bad Rukee. What can you do for a new G GTO?
I would agree with keeping the car without the flames. It's image and design are just enough to get her noticed at any dance -tastefully.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. i mentioned Black with Flames a long time ago, and Eric A. jumped in and stated he actually HAD a goat painted like that. When I was 19, I thought that was THE look to have. Well, I'm 47 now, and I agree with Rukee 100%. If you REALLY want to do flames, go for it. But do it all the way. Big Bad Flames. Not tiny hidden ghost ones. It will devalue the car to some, increase it's value to others. Me, I think it's too "in your face", too High School Tough Guy. The '67, in my opinion, is the SLEEKEST GTO of all, and a simple, nice, classic BLACK paint job is impossible to beat. It has to be true jet black, and the car has to be straight. Take a look at old films with black Lincoln Continentals, Black Cadillac Limo's, etc....The black cars look a lot classier and more formal than the whie or gold ones of the same make/model. In the end, it's up to you. My hat's off to you for all of the hard, dirty work you've done, and you can be proud that YOU had a huge part in bringing a classic GTO back to life. Congrats!!!

Jeff


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Okay guys, my car should be ready for paint in a week and a half. Been working crazy on it. I've learned a lot about body work in the last two months and it's been a blast. Now, I remember some out there saying something about flames? I think there was talk of orange, and my suggestion purple? I'm not a big flame person, but what do you guys think about ghost flames? I guess they put a little color in between coats of paint and you end up not really seeing it until the light hits it. Sounds kind of interesting. Any thoughts?
> 
> Linda



The flames are too Fonzie. Stick with the black as Jeff says and never let Rukee do any flame work, based on the sample he provided :lol:. As long as its clean, you can't beat black. Regards, Paul.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Guys. I'm not really putting flames on it. I want a sleek looking sleeper car although I kind of like Rukee's design. 

Linda


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

NOTHING is cooler than a black GTO.....except maybe if you had the whole body chromed !!!! Linda, Why not get your left arm flame tatooed, and hang it out the window while you drive....and perhaps some red and blonde hair -dooooo blowing in the wind....arty::cheers NOW THAT WOULD ROCK !!!! Eric the creative Animal.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> NOTHING is cooler than a black GTO.....except maybe if you had the whole body chromed !!!! Linda, Why not get your left arm flame tatooed, and hang it out the window while you drive....and perhaps some red and blonde hair -dooooo blowing in the wind....arty::cheers NOW THAT WOULD ROCK !!!! Eric the creative Animal.


Or, eschew the tatoo and simply put a pack of Marlboros in the sleeve of a white tee shirt and hang that arm out the window, a la Fonzie. (I keep saying I'm going to do that, but have not done it yet.) Less painful, although you gotta some creative credit to Eric's idea.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Or, eschew the tatoo and simply put a pack of Marlboros in the sleeve of a white tee shirt and hang that arm out the window, a la Fonzie. (I keep saying I'm going to do that, but have not done it yet.) Less painful, although you gotta some creative credit to Eric's idea.


First thing I`d think of is Hey, he`s gunna die soon of cancer, I may be able to score that ride!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, You can take the Eric out of Merrick, but you can't take the Merick out of Eric........PS saw you on the CURE' alumni list....I went there too....:cheers


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A blonde in a classic GTO. Flames are redundant.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Paul, You can take the Eric out of Merrick, but you can't take the Merick out of Eric........PS saw you on the CURE' alumni list....I went there too....:cheers


Eric -- Yeah, nine years in Catholic School. That means I should get therapy for about 12 years to recover.......... I still have nightmares about one of the nuns beating the sh** out of me because I forgot my protractor one day for math class.......... On the other hand, if you can survive Catholic School, you can survive anything. Paul


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> First thing I`d think of is Hey, he`s gunna die soon of cancer, I may be able to score that ride!


Don't get excited Rukee. I'm only going to look like I smoke Marlboros, but not really smoke 'em. How is your flame painting class coming along? :lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paul, I remember getting "the Paddle" from Sister Espirito for any number of reasons.....don't they call that S&M or B&D now????:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Paul, I remember getting "the Paddle" from Sister Espirito for any number of reasons.....don't they call that S&M or B&D now????:cheers


Probably. I also remember getting punished via "technicolor" homework in which each letter of a composition had to be a different color and at least four or five colors had to be used. Today, such low self-esteem actions would result in a jail sentence only slightly shorter than sentences received by members of the Manson family. At least none of the priests "bothered" me. On the other hand, I probably deserved whatever was doled out to me. Enjoy your weekend. Gotta try to get to Jones Beach at least once this summer..........


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Boy, and I thought I had it rough....*

I didn't go to Catholic school, but I did have to go to Catechism. Whew! It took years to shed that guilt. The classes ended for me when we had a discussion on death and they took us to a field trip to a mortuary....not to mention I'd question everything they taught. I think they were glad I didn't come back.

Blondielivesfreefuturedriverofblackgtowithflametattoo67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I also went to a Cathlic high school. Boy, that`s one person I don`t miss, Sister MaryKickYourAss.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds like we should all participate in some group therapy......I have plenty ofBourbon, Tequila, and beer at the house. !!!!!!:willy::cheers


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Linda,

The question of restoration or customization can only be answered by you and needs to be done in a moment of quiet reflection. That said, ghost flames, when done correctly are pretty awesome. My numbers matching issue on the Goat is a long gone mute issue, so I was also thinking of doing ghost flames when the time (and money) comes to repaint it the orginal bluemist slate. At a distance it would look like stock paint until you get up close and see the faint flames. I think its a good compromise from Rukee's crayola flamejob.

Mike


----------

